# Weekly Competition 2020-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F U' R F2 U2 F' R' F2 R
*2. *U' R2 U' R U F' U2 R' U
*3. *U' R F' R2 U2 F R F U'
*4. *U' F2 R U' R2 F R' U R2
*5. *U2 F' U2 F' U F R2 F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D L2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' F U' L2 U2 R2 U' R' F' U'
*2. *D2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F D2 R2 F L' F' L' F' D F R D2 L
*3. *L2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 U2 L B' R2 D B' L2 F' L' U L D'
*4. *B' D' L' U2 R' U L' F L U' B D2 R2 D2 F U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2
*5. *L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B D R B F2 R2 D2 U B'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U B2 F' D2 Uw B2 D2 Uw Fw F' R' D' Uw2 B Uw Rw2 R' D B2 Uw L B' D' L' R2 F2 L' R B' Fw2 Uw2 U' B F Uw2 U L' B2 L' Fw2
*2. *Uw2 Fw' U2 R' Fw' R F2 Rw R' Fw R2 D' Rw Fw' Uw L2 R' F D' Rw R' Uw' L2 B2 Fw2 F' R2 B R B2 Rw U2 Rw' B' L2 Rw F2 D2 Rw U2
*3. *Rw U2 L Rw2 F U' L2 Rw R Uw Fw F2 U2 Fw2 R' Fw' L' B D2 U L2 F' L' R Fw' D Fw2 L D2 R F2 L B' R2 B2 Rw' Uw2 U2 F2 Rw2
*4. *L' Rw' R' F2 D L2 R2 F R2 Fw2 R' Uw' F' L F' U Rw2 R Uw U Rw2 Uw F2 R F R' B Uw' Rw' B' Fw2 Uw' F Rw2 R' D L2 D2 B2 D'
*5. *U' R F Uw' F' R2 D2 L2 Fw' Uw2 R' D' Rw2 Fw2 F' L' Fw D2 R' F R2 U' F Uw Fw2 D U2 B' Fw' Rw U' Fw2 Uw' B Uw U Rw Uw2 Fw Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 R' U2 B2 D2 Bw Dw2 Bw Fw Lw' B2 Fw2 Lw R Uw L R2 D Lw' Uw F Rw' F2 D' L Lw Rw R' D Rw2 D' Dw' F2 Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw' L' Bw D U Lw Fw2 Rw2 F R U2 L2 Fw' Lw D' U2 Bw Dw' Lw F' U2 B2 F D'
*2. *B Fw' D U' Rw' B' Bw F Uw Lw' Dw2 Rw2 R Fw' D F' Dw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw Dw' U B Bw Fw2 F' Lw2 R' U' L D2 B' Bw2 Lw Rw2 Dw' Rw2 B2 L F Lw B' D2 Bw D B' Lw' B U' Bw D2 Uw R' U2 B' L' Bw U L'
*3. *Dw2 L' R2 Uw Bw' Rw U' Fw2 D Dw2 L2 Rw' Bw U' B' L2 Rw2 F R' Bw' Fw' Rw U' L2 Dw2 B2 Uw Bw' Fw D' Bw2 Fw' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 Fw' Dw' F U L' B2 L2 D U L2 Rw' Bw U R Dw2 F' Uw2 Fw' D Dw Lw R2 B
*4. *L' Bw2 R2 F D' F D' Uw' Bw' U B' D' Uw' U2 L' Lw' F2 Uw Rw' Dw Fw' F' U' F L2 Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 D Uw2 R2 B2 D U' L' Lw2 U2 B2 Uw' U B' Bw Fw Uw' Rw Fw2 Rw R2 F2 L U' Rw' Fw U2 Lw2 Dw2 L Bw
*5. *Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw Lw Bw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' F' D2 U2 L' Bw Uw B D F' D2 Bw2 U' R' Dw R2 D' Uw2 R2 Dw U2 B Fw2 Rw Dw Rw' Uw' B' Lw' Dw' Rw2 D B Uw' Fw D' Dw' Rw2 Fw' L U' Lw2 F' Uw Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 U2 2R U 2L 3U2 2F' U' B' 2B D2 2D' U 2L' 3R 2D' B' F' D 2D' 2B 3U2 2F2 2U 2R B' L 3F 3R D L' R' 2B2 2D' 3U 2U2 U 2R' 3F R' F2 3R 2U2 2R2 2D 3R R2 3F 3U' 3R2 2F 2L' 3F2 L D2 F' 2R' 3F2 2F2 3R2 R2 2D' L' 3U 2R' 3F' R D' 3U' 2B'
*2. *2D' 2L2 R 3U' R' U R D' 2U' L 3R2 B 2B' 2R' 3U' 3F2 U' B' 3R 2D2 2R 2D2 2B2 3F2 F' L2 2R R' 2F' F2 3R 2R' R2 2F' U' 3R 2D' 2U 2F' 2L2 2U' 2R R2 2B2 2U2 2F R2 2D 3U L R D2 2B' 3F D2 2D' 3U' F 3U B' 2D' U B2 U' 3F2 2F 2L2 D2 2U' U2
*3. *D2 F R2 U 2F2 2R' D2 3U2 U' F2 D2 3R 2D L2 B D' 3U U2 2R 3U' 2R 2B' 2F' F 2D 2R2 R' 3F' 2L2 F' 2R 2B F' D 3F2 3R U 2R' 2F 2U2 2F2 U2 3F 3R B2 2B2 3U' R D2 3F2 D 2B2 3F' 3U B' 2D' 2R2 2D L 2U' L2 2U' B' 2U' F2 L' 3U2 L B2 2F'
*4. *2D2 2B' U2 3F2 2U F2 3U U' 2B 3R2 U 2L R' D2 2D2 3R' 2D2 L' 2L' 2U 2L2 D U2 2F 2D2 3F D' 2D 3U' 2U' 3R R' U2 2F' L' 2R2 2D 2R 2F' 2L2 R' 2D' B2 2L2 3R 2R 2U' 2R2 B2 3U2 2L R' 3F 2F2 3U2 2U F 2D' 2U 2L R' D' B 3U' F' 2D2 2B 2F2 U' L'
*5. *3U2 F' 2L 2D' 2B 2F' 3U2 2F2 D2 2U' B2 2D' U2 R' 2D' 2L' F L' 2L2 2F 2L' 2R2 2D' 2U' U2 2B' 3F' 3R' 2R' D2 2D2 3U' 2U' U2 2F R2 2B2 2F D 2U' L2 3U2 2U' U2 B2 L R2 2F2 U' 2B 3U U' 3F2 2R2 2B' 2F2 2D' 2B L' 3R D' B 2F2 U2 F2 3U B 2B' 2D 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D 2B 2F2 3D2 L U B2 2B2 R 3D2 3R F2 3U2 2L 3R2 3U' 3B2 2D 2U 2L' R 3U' 2F' 2R R 2U2 2L2 3L' 2U L 2L' 2R 3U2 2L 3L 3U 2R D2 B2 3F' 2F' F' 2D2 B 3B2 2D 3D' 3U 2U U2 2R' 3U' L R' U' 2B 2D2 3U2 2F2 F2 3D' 3U B 3B' D2 3U2 U' 2L2 3R' 2R2 3U' 2L' 2R2 F' 2U' R 2D 3B2 F2 3R2 3U L' 2L2 2U' 3R 3B' 3L2 3R' 2D2 3B 3L' 3R' U2 2L' 2F2 2D' 3F' F' 2D 3U'
*2. *3D' 3U' U 2F2 F2 L R2 2F2 D' 3D2 2U' U2 3L' B' 3B2 3F2 F' D R' D 3F' 2F2 3L 3D 2B2 2U2 L 3F2 2L2 3R' 2R' B2 D' 2D' L2 2D R2 D' 2R2 B 3F2 2L2 B 2U' L' 2L 3U' 2U 3F 3L' 3R2 3F 2D 3D 2F2 L 3R2 F' 3D2 2B 2F2 D2 2D2 3D' 2F2 3R' 2R' 2B2 3B' 2D2 3U' 3F' 3U' U2 2F' 2R2 R 2U' B' 2B2 3B' 2D' L2 F L' 3F L 3R' 3D 2U' U2 2L2 2R' 2D2 3U 2U2 U 2L2 2D' 3L2
*3. *3R D' 3B' 3F 3L 2B' 2R' D 2U' U' F D' 2B' 2R2 R' U' L 3L R2 2B 3R' 2R' R' U2 L 3U2 2U 2B2 3R2 D2 3F' L R 2U U 2R U F 2R' 2D2 3U R2 2B 3D2 3R' 2B 3D2 B2 3B' 3U' 3L2 3R2 3D2 B2 3F2 2F2 D' U L 2L2 B' 2D 3D U2 3R' 2R R 2B2 3U 2R 2B2 L' 3B2 2R2 D L 2U2 2B2 3U 2U2 2L2 3B2 2R 3D2 2L R F2 R' 2U' R2 2F' U F2 2D' U 2R' 3D2 3R 2U 2B2
*4. *R2 D B 2F' F2 3D U' 2B F' 2R' R 2F' 2L R2 3U2 U 3R2 2R' 3F 3D2 B' 2B2 3B' 2D' 3L 2B2 L' 3F D2 3D' 3U' B2 3L2 B2 2B' F L 3R' 2U2 2L2 F 3R2 R2 B2 3F' L' 2B' L 3L2 2R' B 3B L 2D2 3L2 2F' D2 3D2 R 3U U' 3B L' 3F' 2U2 3B2 2F2 2R B2 3R' F 3D F' 2D L' 3R 3D2 U2 3B' R' 2D 2U2 F 2D 3U' 3L2 3B2 L2 R' 2U2 U' L R' U2 R 2B 3F F 3U' F'
*5. *3D' 3L' D' 2U B2 3F 2D' 3R 3U 2B' 2F2 3R2 3F2 F 3R2 3U 2U2 R' 3U U2 2R2 2D L' 3U' B2 D 2L2 3R2 3B 2L R2 D 2U' L' 2R2 B 2B2 L2 2L' B' 3B 3F L2 2L2 2F2 D' 2D' 3D2 3U2 U2 2F2 F' 3U2 3L2 D' 2B 2F 2D' F' 2U' 2R D2 L 3L' 2F 3D2 3U2 2F 3R2 2B D2 U 3R2 B L 3L' 2B2 3F2 F D 2B' 3L2 3U2 3R2 2D' L' 2L2 D' 2B 3U' 2U2 F2 D 2D 2U' U2 3L2 3R 3F2 3R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F R F2 U' F U2
*2. *F2 U R F2 R F' R F' R'
*3. *U2 F2 R2 F R U F' U' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D2 R2 B2 L' R F R F' U D' R' L2 F2 R2 U2 D2 F2 B' D' U Rw2 Uw'
*2. *D2 B2 D2 L2 B F D' R U' L2 R2 U' L2 D2 R' D L' F R' L Fw Uw2
*3. *U' F2 R' B2 F' U2 L' R F' U L F B' D R' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' L' D2 L Uw2 B Uw R B2 Uw2 Rw' B L' Uw2 Rw' U' F Uw2 L U' B2 R B' Uw2 L' B2 D' F2 D' Fw2 Rw D2 B' F Rw Fw2
*2. *R2 D2 R' B' Uw R' Fw2 D L2 Rw D2 B Rw D2 Rw D' U2 B' Fw' R F' Uw2 U' B2 R2 Fw D2 Fw2 R' Uw B' R' Uw2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U' F'
*3. *Rw2 R2 D' L2 F D R Fw F Rw2 Uw' U2 R Fw2 R D Rw' R D F R2 U' B' R2 D' Uw2 Fw' U B' Rw' B' Fw2 F U2 B Fw2 U' R2 Uw2 L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' F L Uw' R' F' Rw2 F2 Uw Lw' Bw F2 D Dw2 B Uw2 L2 D Bw Uw' U' L' Lw' Fw2 Rw2 Dw Rw R F D Lw Fw' Rw2 B Lw' U2 R' B2 Rw B D Dw' Bw Lw Fw Lw' Dw R2 Dw' Bw' Uw' F2 Rw U2 F L Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw
*2. *Fw2 F2 U2 Bw Fw2 Lw U' Bw' L2 D' Bw' Uw B Lw U' L2 B Bw2 F' Lw' D Bw2 Lw Rw' R2 B D2 Bw2 Fw2 F Lw D2 Uw Bw' R Uw Rw' Dw2 Uw' L' D L' R2 Dw2 L F' Rw' D Lw Bw2 Fw' Lw Dw2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw' Bw Fw' F'
*3. *L2 Rw' F' Uw2 Rw2 B F Uw' Rw Uw2 B2 D Dw2 U2 R2 U B2 L' B' Bw2 Fw Lw' B' Bw2 F' Dw' Uw2 B Rw2 R' B' D' Bw Dw2 L2 Lw' B2 Dw2 B' D B2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 L' D2 Dw' L2 Fw' U2 Fw Dw' Bw Lw2 R' B' D U' L'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D 2B' 3R' 2R R2 F 3U 2L2 3R2 2U' L2 D R' B L2 2L2 D 2F' 2L' R 2U 2F 3U R' B' 2F2 2L' 2F' D B L' 3R2 2R U L B2 2B' F' 3U' F 2D' 3F2 D 3U 2U' B L B' L' 2B2 L' 2L U' 3F 2F' 2L' 2R' B2 D' R' 2B2 F' U' 3F' 2U2 3F' 2L' 2R' B'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 3B' 3F' 2U2 B 3B R' 3F' 3U2 3F 2L2 2R' U 3L 3R2 D' 3L F L 3L 3R2 R' 2U' 2B L' 2R2 2D2 3U' 2L2 2B' 3D U 3F' F2 3U 3L 2F2 D' 3F' 2F' 3L R 2D 3D L' 2R' 3D 3B F' D 2U2 2F2 F' 3D2 3L 2R' 3D 2F' U2 2L 2U 3R' 3F' F2 3L2 3D2 U' 2F2 U 3B 3F 3D 2U2 3F2 F 3L' U L 2L' 2D' 3B' L' 3L 3R 2B2 L 3R 2R2 2B2 F R 3B 3F' 2L2 3L' 2D R2 3D U2 L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' B' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U D2 R B2 D2 F' D2 B F' U' L2 F' B' Rw' Uw2
*2. *F2 D L U D' F' B' U B D2 U' F2 B' R2 B F L' F2 D U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *U F U2 F' L' D F R2 D U B2 L D B2 F' L D' L2 B' D Rw2 Uw2
*4. *B' F2 D F2 D2 B2 R B' R U' L' F2 B' D2 U2 B2 D' F2 R B F Rw2 Uw2
*5. *U' R2 F2 B U2 F2 B2 L R D R U D2 R' B F2 L2 R B F Rw2 Uw2
*6. *B2 D' F' R2 D' L B' R D' B R2 L2 F2 R2 F L2 D F2 D Fw Uw
*7. *B' U F' L' D' U' B2 R L2 D2 U2 F' R' F L' B' F' D L' Fw' Uw2
*8. *B R L U2 F2 R2 B F L D L2 B' F R' L' F2 D' F U' Fw' Uw2
*9. *U' D B2 D2 B F D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R' F B2 L' B2 L2 B' D Rw Uw'
*10. *L' U2 F' D2 U' R' B' F2 U' B' F' U2 R' B' F' D2 F' D' U F' Rw' Uw
*11. *F' U' B L2 U' R2 F2 B' U2 D L' D2 L' U2 R L D' R2 F' B' R' Fw Uw
*12. *U' F' R' F' L D U2 B U' F U' R2 L U' L2 U2 R' B' U2 Fw
*13. *D2 L F2 D2 F' R2 L2 B L2 U R' D F U' D2 F' L' R' D' F2 Rw2 Uw'
*14. *D B2 L F2 R2 L2 U2 B L D2 L D B L2 R D F L2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*15. *D F2 U B2 D U B' U B' U L R' U2 B' L' B2 U' R2 L' B' U2 Rw2 Uw
*16. *R F2 L2 U D L U L' F2 L2 U B D R2 U2 F' L' R' B' D L' Fw Uw'
*17. *F2 R' L' D' R' F' B2 L2 F U R2 D2 B F U2 F L' R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*18. *F2 L R U2 R2 U2 R' L' F' D' B L2 B L2 B' R' D2 U2 R' F D Fw Uw
*19. *F' R2 L U2 D2 R2 D U2 F' B2 D' F U F D F D' R2 L' F2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*20. *U R2 U2 L2 U D2 F' D F' L' B L D' U F B U R F Rw' Uw
*21. *L' F' R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U D2 L D R F U' L2 D B2 U Rw2 Uw2
*22. *L2 F R' D' F2 R2 F2 R' U' D F R2 U' L F D' R2 B U' R2 Fw' Uw2
*23. *R F' B' R' D L' R F' B2 D' F D2 U2 F2 U D' B' R U2 Rw2 Uw2
*24. *R' D L U2 L R2 U F2 D B F2 U F L' U F' B' R F' B Rw Uw'
*25. *B2 R' U2 R2 L' U' F U' R D2 F' L' F B2 L2 D2 L2 R' F' Rw' Uw2
*26. *L U2 F' R D B2 R' L B2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 U D' F2 Rw2
*27. *B L2 R U2 D R' L U R' D' B' F' L2 D' L' B U L2 R2 D' B Rw2 Uw2
*28. *D F2 L2 B' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' U2 L' R2 B2 L2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 D F2 Rw Uw'
*29. *D R2 D2 U R2 D' F L2 F2 R L2 D L2 R2 U B U2 L U L' B2 Rw' Uw2
*30. *B2 L' F' D' R2 U D B L' F' R L D2 F D2 B' D2 R' U2 Fw
*31. *F' U R2 D' U' L F L' B L R2 B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' Rw2 Uw
*32. *U' F U L2 F' R2 D' U2 F2 R2 B L2 U' B' R U B2 L' B2 L2 Fw' Uw
*33. *B L2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 U F R' F2 U2 R' F D' U2 F' R' D B' Rw2 Uw'
*34. *L' B U F U2 B' L' D' L B2 F D2 L2 R' F L' F2 U' L U Rw2 Uw
*35. *F D B' U2 L' D B2 F2 L' D F2 B2 D2 R2 D' F B U D' B' R Fw Uw'
*36. *B L2 D' U L2 U' F2 L' R2 U' F R' L2 D F B2 L D2 L Fw' Uw2
*37. *U2 R L' B F2 D2 R B' U' B2 D2 F D2 F2 L B R F' B' U
*38. *F' R' U B2 L F2 D' F B R B R F2 B' U2 F2 U' B D R Fw'
*39. *U' D2 R' U' D L R D' F2 R2 L D' L2 R' F L2 R2 F' R2 Fw' Uw'
*40. *D2 L' U' R B2 F L B R U2 B2 F R2 F' D' L' R2 U L2 Fw Uw2
*41. *D' F2 R' B' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' L D F R' D F2 B R' L D' Fw Uw'
*42. *B' D2 R' F' B R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L B2 R2 F' D' R2 D2 R' L2 Fw' Uw
*43. *R' L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F D F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F' U F2 R2 F B2 Rw2 Uw'
*44. *U' B2 R2 F2 U' D2 F2 R' B2 U' L' B' F' R2 B2 F L2 U' L2 B' Uw
*45. *D' F B' L2 R2 U2 B2 L' B D' R F' D' U2 R2 D B' F2 R2 D Rw' Uw2
*46. *U' D' B F2 D' R' U2 R' D' L' F2 L2 D B' F2 D' B R D' R2 Fw'
*47. *F U2 B2 F U' D L2 B' L' D R' D2 F D B2 L2 R2 F R' D' B Rw2 Uw
*48. *U F2 B' L2 D2 U' F L2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 L' F2 R' U' L B' Uw
*49. *R2 D U' B' D2 R' L D' L D F' D2 L' D R' L2 D2 B R' L' U Rw2 Uw2
*50. *F R' F2 B L' F' B' U' B' F' L2 U L2 F L2 D F' L2 F2 D Rw Uw
*51. *R2 L2 F' B2 L' F L B U' F' U R B' L U L' R2 U2 F Rw Uw
*52. *R' F2 R U' R' D' B U F L D' B R U' R D' L2 R U F2 L' Fw' Uw
*53. *U B2 U2 D R2 F2 L R' U' D2 F' B2 D2 R F2 D' L' U R B Rw2 Uw
*54. *R L2 F U L' U R F' R2 L U' D2 R2 U' D' F2 R2 B R2 D Fw' Uw2
*55. *R2 L2 U' F2 L R' U L2 B2 L F L2 R2 B' D' B2 F D2 U2 Fw Uw'
*56. *F2 R U2 L2 D' B' L' R2 D' F B' L2 F' B2 R2 U D2 F' D Fw Uw'
*57. *L' R D' R L2 D' U F' B R B2 F2 L' B F U D2 F' R' Fw' Uw
*58. *L' U' R2 F L' D' F2 R B' U2 F2 D' B' U R2 F B' U R2 L Fw Uw'
*59. *B D R' B2 F' R2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F' D R F R' B2 R B D' Fw Uw
*60. *D R2 D2 B U2 L F B' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 F B U R2 D2 B2 Rw Uw'
*61. *L F' L D R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R D' R2 D2 U' F2 D2 F B' U2 B U' Fw' Uw'
*62. *F2 B L B L2 U' L2 B F U' L U2 R2 D B' F' L2 F2 R D' Rw'
*63. *U' L2 F D2 L' D U' R L2 F' U' L' F2 U2 L D2 F U D F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*64. *D2 B F' D' R B' L F2 U R L2 D B U' D' L F2 D2 L' B D2 Rw' Uw
*65. *U2 L R D' B2 F2 L2 D U2 B L' D R B2 L' F2 D2 R' L' D' Fw Uw'
*66. *L' D R2 L' F D2 L B' L2 R D U' B' R2 D2 B2 L' B' F' L2 Fw Uw
*67. *L R' D' R2 B' D L' D' R2 L2 U2 D2 L R D' B2 F' R U' Rw' Uw2
*68. *D L' U L F2 L2 D2 L D' B U2 D' L' F2 R' U2 R' F' B' D2 F Rw Uw
*69. *U2 F B' L' R2 D2 L R' B D' R F R' L U' F' R B2 F' Rw Uw
*70. *R U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' R' F B2 D' U2 F2 L' D2 L B D2 Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F R' D2 B D R2 F2 U' B' L'
*2. *B2 D U R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U L' D2 R D' B L' U F D' B2
*3. *D B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 B' R U2 B F2 L' U' B L' F
*4. *L F D' F' B D2 L D' F U2 R' D2 R D2 L' U2 R' F2 R' F2
*5. *F2 U2 F U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' F' L' F2 U F' R U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 L' U2 F B' D' F' U F' B2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R L2 F2 L'
*2. *L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 U B R' F U' B F L2 F' L F2
*3. *B2 D' U' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U R U2 F D L' D2 U F' L' B'
*4. *R2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B U2 B' U2 F L F2 L F2 D U2 L' F2 R'
*5. *L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' B D2 L' U2 R' D L R U2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' R U' B' F' L D' U R
*2. *B' L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 F U2 F D L' B' U' R' D R2 B U2 B
*3. *R B2 L F2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' D2 R' B R2 D2 L F2 U' R F L
*4. *B2 U2 L2 B' F' R2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 R' F U F L R2 U' R F2
*5. *F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 B'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 F D2 R2 U B R2 D U R U' B' L F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L U2 L2 F2 R U2 R D2 L2 U2 R2 F' U' R B R' B L' U2 R B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 B2 U2 R' U2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 R' F U' F2 U F D B' L' R F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R2 F R' F2 U2 R'
*3. *R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' L F2 D B2 U2 B' L D2 U' B2
*4. *F' D Uw' U Fw R' D Uw' B' D Fw2 Rw F R Uw2 U L' B2 F U' Rw F' U Rw' R' Fw L B2 Uw B' U2 Fw Uw B U2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R U' R2 U F U
*3. *F U' L2 D B L F B L F B' R2 D2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F2 R2
*4. *L2 R Uw2 L2 D2 U' Rw B' L Rw2 Uw U L' B2 Fw' U2 B2 F Uw2 Rw2 Uw L' Fw Uw F Uw' F Uw Fw' R Uw' Rw D L2 R D' Rw' F D R
*5. *Lw Uw2 R Bw Uw Lw F D Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Lw U L2 U2 B' F' L Fw' D2 L D L2 Uw' F2 D2 Fw U2 F D' Dw' U Bw' Uw R2 D Uw2 U Fw' D' Dw Uw U' Fw L Uw Fw2 Dw' F Rw2 Uw Lw B Lw D Fw Dw2 U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F U' R F U' F2 U' F' U'
*3. *B2 D2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U' R B F D2 U R2 U2 B'
*4. *Fw D2 U Fw D' Rw D2 B F' Rw B Fw2 U2 Fw D F' U2 R D' U Fw' F' Rw2 D2 Fw L2 B' F U' L R2 U2 F2 Rw' D' U2 B2 Fw2 F' D
*5. *Dw2 Uw' R Uw2 U2 Rw2 F D' Uw' Fw' Dw' Uw' U' L' R2 F2 D L' F Uw' R Dw2 Uw' B2 Bw F L2 B' R' U B F' L D Rw B' F2 Rw2 Bw' U2 Rw F Uw' R' Uw Fw' Rw2 B' Bw L' D2 Uw U R2 U' R2 B' Bw Dw F2
*6. *2B R2 B' 2R2 2U2 2R2 R 2B' F U 3F2 L2 3R2 D 2D B D2 2D' 2F2 L' D2 2D L' D' B' L2 2L' B2 U2 2F2 2L 2R' F L U2 L R' 2F' F2 L U' 2R2 3F' 2U' 3R R 2D2 L2 2F2 3U' U' B F' 2U U L' 2L2 D2 2U 3F' 3R' R' 2U 2F2 2U2 2R F' D 2D' 2L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' R U F2 R2 U' F U' R' U'
*3. *L' B' D2 R B' U' R U' L F2 L2 B' L2 F R2 D2 L2 F R2 F
*4. *B Fw' F2 U B' Fw2 U2 B Uw B2 D' U R Fw F U Fw2 D' Uw U Fw' L Uw F' D B F' L2 Rw U2 B F2 D2 F2 R2 Uw' U Rw2 D2 U
*5. *Dw Uw' Fw' Rw' F' L2 U Lw' R B F' L D Bw2 Fw Lw' U2 Fw R' Bw' Rw B Fw2 F Lw B2 R Uw' B' F' U F L Rw' B' Bw' Rw Fw2 F' R B2 Bw Uw' Rw2 Bw D' Uw U' L2 B2 Bw' Fw Lw Dw Uw' L' F Uw' U Rw'
*6. *2U2 2L' 2B' 2L F' R 3F2 D 2B2 3F2 2F' R2 3F2 R 2F' D' 2D2 U 3F2 F2 2D2 2L' 2R2 2U' 2B2 3F2 L' 3F2 R2 F 3U' 2B L2 B D F' 3U R2 2B' D' 3R2 2R2 F' 3R D U 2L' 2R 3U2 2F2 F' D2 2R' 3U2 3F2 2D B' 2B' 3F 2D2 F' L' B2 2B 2F 2L' D' R 2F L
*7. *L' 3D 3U 2L' D 3F' R' D 2D2 3D2 3U' U 3R2 3F' D2 3U' U 3F' 2F2 2U 2L 3R 2R R 2D2 R2 2B2 3B 3F' 2F2 3D' 3U2 2L B' 2F2 L B2 2B2 3F2 3U' R 2U2 L 2L 3L' 2R2 R2 3D 2B2 D 3U' 3R' 2B' L 2L R2 2U' L' 2D2 3R' 2B 3D' L 3R D' 2F R 2D 2F2 2U U' 3L2 3D 3B L2 2R' 3U2 B2 D 3U 2R F' 2R' 2D2 F' 2L 3R R' U F2 2R' 2B2 3F 2D B' 3L2 3B2 3D' F 3U

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR3- DL2+ UL3- U1+ R4- D4+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U0+ R1- D0+ L5+ ALL0+ DR UL 
*2. *UR3+ DR3- DL3+ UL4+ U4- R5- D1+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R4+ D6+ L5- ALL6+ UR DR 
*3. *UR5- DR4- DL4+ UL3+ U3- R2+ D1- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R5+ D3- L1+ ALL6+ DR DL UL 
*4. *UR3+ DR3+ DL5- UL3+ U3- R4- D4+ L2- ALL2- y2 U3+ R2- D4+ L1+ ALL5- DR UL 
*5. *UR3+ DR1- DL4- UL2- U1+ R4+ D6+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U1- R3+ D3+ L5+ ALL6+ 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' L' R U L' B U' r' b' u
*2. *R U' R L U' L R' B' l' r b' u
*3. *R L' U' B' U' R U l r b' u'
*4. *U' R' B' R' B' R' B l' r b u
*5. *B' L' U L' U' R' L B' l r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, 2)
*2. *(1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-2, -2)
*4. *(-3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, -2) / (0, -5) / (0, 4)
*5. *(6, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, -3) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L B U R' U L' B L B' R U'
*2. *L R B U B' L' R B' R L B'
*3. *B R U' B L' U' R' L U' L' B
*4. *L R B L B U' B' U L U' L
*5. *B R U' L' U' R U' B' U B' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 U R' U2 F' R2 F' U'
*3. *R2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B F2 R2 F L' U' R B' L' B2 F' U B D2
*4. *U' B' U' Rw D2 Uw2 Rw2 R' F Rw2 R' U2 Fw' F Uw Rw' B L2 F R B2 F' Rw D Uw2 U B2 F2 Uw' Rw' R2 D2 Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' D Fw F2
*5. *U R Bw' L2 Bw2 Fw' U B' F2 Lw' Dw Uw' Bw' Dw2 U2 B' Uw2 Lw' Rw Bw F' Lw2 Dw2 U L R U' Fw' Dw Lw D' Bw2 U2 B Dw' Fw2 F Dw' Fw' U2 L' F Dw Uw' Rw Uw' B' Fw' D Rw' R2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw' D L' B Rw Fw2
*OH. *B2 L2 D2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 L U' B R U2 L' D2 R D' U'
*Clock. *UR3- DR3- DL3- UL3- U4+ R4- D1+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R1+ D1- L1+ ALL4- UR DR 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U L B' L' B' R B' l r' u
*Square-1. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-4, -4) / (6, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) /
*Skewb. *U B L' U B L' U' R B U' B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b f l' L' B R b l r F R' F L' B' L B' L
*2. *L R' F f F r' R b' r f L R' B R' B R' F L' F'
*3. *l f l b' r' f' L' B F' L' R F R F R B'
*4. *B l' r' b r f r F L' R F' L' B L' F' R B'
*5. *L' b' B R' F l b f' F' L' R' B' F R F L'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw' L Rw' Uw' U' R Lw' Rw' L R Rw Uw Rw Lw' Uw Rw Lw' Uw' Rw u l' r b'
*2. *Bw' U B Lw R Bw' L B Rw U Rw Uw Rw Uw Lw' Uw' Rw Lw l b
*3. *Rw' R' B' Rw' Bw' U' Lw' Rw U L R' Bw' Lw Uw' Rw Lw' Bw Lw' r b
*4. *Uw' Lw U L' Rw' Uw R' Bw' L Rw U' Bw' Uw' Rw' Lw Rw' Uw u l b
*5. *Lw U Lw B' Uw L B' Rw' U Bw R Uw' Rw Bw Lw' Bw' Uw Rw' Lw Bw' Uw' u r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R D2 L U2 R2 D L2 D R U2 L D2 R2 U R D L2 U R2 U L3 D R3 D L2 D L U R D R U R D L U2 L D2 R U3 L D2 R U2 L D L U R
*2. *R D2 R U L D L U2 R2 D L D L U R D R U R U L2 D R2 U L3 D R2 U L2 D3 R U R D R U L D L U2 L D R U2 L D R2 D R U L
*3. *R D2 R U2 L D2 L U R D R U R U L D R D L U L D R U R D L U L D R D R U L D L2 U2 R2 D L D L U2 R
*4. *R2 D L D L U R U L D2 R2 U L U R2 D2 L U2 R D L U L D R D2 L U R U L D R D L U L U R2 D R U
*5. *R D L D R2 U L D L U R U L D2 R2 U L2 D R U2 R D R D L U R U L2 D R2 U L3 D R D R U L D L U R D2 L U R D R2 U L U L D R D L U R U L D L U R U L D R D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B L' U2 B' L F B' L' U' F D2 L2 U2 B D2 B D2 L2 F2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 D2 L' F L D2 L' D' R U2 B' U2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L D' F U R U' B D R B' R D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 B D' R U B2 L D' B L2 D B2 U' R2 U' D2 B2 U' L2 D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 U R2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B F' D L F U B2 D R' U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 U B2 U B' U2 L' B' U2 L B' R U
*2. *B2 U F B L2 D F2 U L D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U'
*3. *F2 U' D2 L F2 B' U2 D B' R' B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R D2 R D2 L'
*4. *U' R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 L' D2 U L D B U2 L R' U'
*5. *D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R' U2 L' F U B' U2 F2 D' F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UL UF UR LB UL RF UR UB UL LB UB LB UB RF UR UF UL UB UR RF UR RB UB LF UF UR UL RB UR UF RB UR LF UF UL UB DB DL LB DB DL LB LF DR RB DB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ DL+2 LF- DB RB+2
*2. *UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UR UB UL LB RF UR UF UL LB UB UL UB UL LB RF UR UB RF RB UB LB LF UF UR UL UB LF UF UL UB DF RF DL LF UF UL UB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ LB+2 DL LB-2 UL-2 UB DF+ LF+2 UL DR RB+2 DF- DB+ RB DB+2 DF+ LF+2
*3. *UL UF UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UB LB UB UL RF UF UR UF UB UR LB RF UF RF UF RB UB UL UF UL RB LF UF UR UB RB UB LF DB LB DR RB DB LB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UB+2 UL UB UL+ DF+ DR-
*4. *UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UF UL UB UR UB UL UF UB LB UB UL UF UR UF UL RF UR UF UL LB UB UL LB RB UB LF UL UF UR UB UR RB LF UL LF UL UB UR RB DB LB DB DL DF LF UL DF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB+2 UR DL+2 LF+2 DB+2
*5. *UF UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UF UB UR UL UB RF UF UL UB UR LB UL UF UB UR UL UF RF UR UF RB UR UB UL RB UR UB RB LF UF UL RF UF RF UF LF UF DB LB DL DR RB UR DR DF DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UF+ UL UF+2 UR- LB-2 RF+ DF RF+


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 22, 2020)

3x3: 16.02
(16.36), 16.32, (13.94), 16.00, 15.73


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2020)

Results for week 8: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and cuberkid10!

2x2x2*2x2x2*(140)
1.  1.60 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.86 Legomanz
3.  1.91 Kymlikespotatoes12105


Spoiler



4.  1.93 smackbadatskewb
5.  1.99 TipsterTrickster
5.  1.99 TheDubDubJr
7.  2.08 PokeCubes
8.  2.09 OriginalUsername
9.  2.25 Kerry_Creech
10.  2.29 Sean Hartman
11.  2.47 BradyCubes08
12.  2.49 Luke Garrett
13.  2.52 Rubadcar
14.  2.54 mista
15.  2.56 JakubDrobny
15.  2.56 JackPfeifer
17.  2.64 JO Cubing
18.  2.72 JoXCuber
19.  2.78 cuberkid10
20.  2.87 BigBoyMicah
21.  2.89 ProStar
22.  2.90 NathanaelCubes
22.  2.90 YouCubing
24.  2.91 Michał Krasowski
25.  3.01 Joergenomunism
26.  3.02 parkertrager
26.  3.02 Jscuber
28.  3.06 Clément B.
29.  3.07 mihnea3000
30.  3.09 [email protected]
31.  3.10 G2013
32.  3.15 SpiFunTastic
33.  3.26 DhruvA
34.  3.31 boby_okta
35.  3.37 Jami Viljanen
36.  3.38 PratikKhannaSkewb
37.  3.40 dollarstorecubes
38.  3.43 wuque man
39.  3.44 MrKuba600
40.  3.49 Logan
41.  3.59 tJardigradHe
41.  3.59 Sub1Hour
43.  3.63 cubeshepherd
43.  3.63 twoj_stary_pijany
45.  3.66 jancsi02
46.  3.76 Eli C
47.  3.79 BraydenTheCuber
48.  3.84 Dylan Swarts
49.  3.86 Antto Pitkänen
50.  3.88 midnightcuberx
51.  3.91 Trig0n
52.  3.93 ichcubegern
53.  3.95 Ontricus
54.  3.97 Shadowjockey
55.  3.98 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
56.  4.01 jvier
57.  4.03 MCuber
57.  4.03 Isaac Latta
59.  4.05 Dream Cubing
60.  4.06 trav1
61.  4.09 BLCuber8
61.  4.09 TheNoobCuber
63.  4.12 DGCubes
64.  4.16 jason3141
64.  4.16 nikodem.rudy
66.  4.19 NewoMinx
67.  4.21 wearephamily1719
68.  4.22 sigalig
69.  4.26 Aadil- ali
70.  4.28 Koen van Aller
70.  4.28 KingCanyon
72.  4.29 Liam Wadek
73.  4.42 turtwig
74.  4.44 remopihel
75.  4.45 Chris Van Der Brink
76.  4.46 RileyN23
77.  4.48 Raymos Castillo
78.  4.50 MattP98
79.  4.51 Fred Lang
79.  4.51 Mbozcan
81.  4.52 abhijat
82.  4.53 begiuli65
83.  4.64 elliottk_
84.  4.67 bob_lightbulb
84.  4.67 Utkarsh Ashar
86.  4.70 drpfisherman
86.  4.70 weatherman223
88.  4.80 Kit Clement
89.  4.82 danvie
90.  4.93 Underwatercuber
91.  4.94 oliver sitja sichel
92.  4.97 colegemuth
93.  5.02 abunickabhi
94.  5.16 SonofRonan
95.  5.18 revaldoah
96.  5.19 InlandEmpireCuber
97.  5.22 Josh_
98.  5.24 [email protected]
99.  5.43 topppits
100.  5.45 nms777
100.  5.45 LoiteringCuber
102.  5.54 CaptainCuber
103.  5.57 lumes2121
104.  5.64 bennettstouder
105.  5.69 John Benwell
106.  5.71 toinou06cubing
107.  5.75 PikachuPlayz_MC
108.  5.78 BenChristman1
109.  5.93 dschieses
109.  5.93 PingPongCuber
111.  5.98 d2polld
112.  6.03 VIBE_ZT
113.  6.08 Ian Pang
114.  6.24 Parke187
115.  6.26 ngmh
116.  6.27 MarixPix
117.  6.33 Infraredlizards
118.  6.47 I'm A Cuber
119.  6.50 OriEy
119.  6.50 UnknownCanvas
119.  6.50 Crimson The Dragon
122.  6.74 Bogdan
123.  6.87 NaterTater23
124.  7.02 Nayano
125.  7.04 Comvat
126.  7.12 L--Sergio
127.  7.32 Mike Hughey
128.  7.88 Janice_leslie
129.  8.18 Master_Disaster
130.  8.29 HKspeed.com
131.  8.30 FIREFOX229
132.  8.39 freshcuber.de
133.  8.84 50ph14
134.  9.12 DUDECUBER
135.  9.66 N4Cubing
136.  9.82 One Wheel
137.  11.23 keebruce
138.  12.88 MatsBergsten
139.  13.06 Jacck
140.  DNF boroc226han


*3x3x3*(174)
1.  6.72 Jscuber
2.  7.03 Luke Garrett
3.  7.15 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.51 wuque man
5.  7.68 Kymlikespotatoes12105
6.  8.08 Sean Hartman
7.  8.09 cuberkid10
8.  8.17 RileyN23
9.  8.33 riz3ndrr
10.  8.41 JackPfeifer
11.  8.53 Rubadcar
12.  8.62 Zeke Mackay
12.  8.62 OriginalUsername
14.  8.66 parkertrager
15.  8.75 Toothcraver55
16.  8.82 smackbadatskewb
17.  8.90 Legomanz
17.  8.90 thecubingwizard
19.  8.96 tJardigradHe
20.  9.04 NathanaelCubes
21.  9.08 AidanNoogie
22.  9.12 Kerry_Creech
23.  9.16 mihnea3000
24.  9.27 Michał Krasowski
25.  9.32 PratikKhannaSkewb
26.  9.33 Shadowjockey
27.  9.36 BradyCubes08
27.  9.36 Cooki348
29.  9.38 MrKuba600
29.  9.38 JO Cubing
31.  9.49 turtwig
32.  9.63 TipsterTrickster
33.  9.67 BigBoyMicah
34.  9.72 PokeCubes
35.  9.75 boroc226han
36.  9.77 Logan
37.  9.87 jancsi02
38.  9.93 NewoMinx
39.  9.94 DGCubes
40.  9.95 ExultantCarn
41.  9.97 JoXCuber
42.  10.01 Joergenomunism
43.  10.08 JakubDrobny
43.  10.08 Isaac Latta
45.  10.13 yourmotherfly
46.  10.21 Underwatercuber
47.  10.22 dollarstorecubes
48.  10.23 ichcubegern
49.  10.27 Clément B.
50.  10.30 TheDubDubJr
51.  10.36 Coinman_
52.  10.43 G2013
53.  10.47 Samuel Kevin
54.  10.51 Cheng
55.  10.80 sigalig
55.  10.80 20luky3
57.  10.92 Dream Cubing
58.  11.03 Jami Viljanen
59.  11.05 DhruvA
60.  11.12 Keenan Johnson
61.  11.16 KrokosB
62.  11.19 boby_okta
62.  11.19 Ontricus
64.  11.24 [email protected]
65.  11.26 Fred Lang
66.  11.45 weatherman223
67.  11.46 jvier
68.  11.60 MattP98
69.  11.65 nikodem.rudy
70.  11.69 YouCubing
71.  11.90 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
72.  11.92 typeman5
73.  12.02 Sub1Hour
74.  12.17 Utkarsh Ashar
75.  12.22 d2polld
76.  12.26 mista
77.  12.34 trav1
78.  12.45 oliver sitja sichel
78.  12.45 Infraredlizards
78.  12.45 brad711
81.  12.47 Destin.S
82.  12.49 MartinN13
83.  12.57 Keroma12
83.  12.57 abhijat
85.  12.58 remopihel
86.  12.65 Kit Clement
86.  12.65 BLCuber8
88.  12.78 Rollercoasterben
89.  12.87 Chris Van Der Brink
90.  12.91 MCuber
91.  12.96 begiuli65
92.  12.97 Ian Pang
93.  13.02 SpiFunTastic
93.  13.02 MarixPix
95.  13.20 LoiteringCuber
96.  13.22 midnightcuberx
97.  13.45 Kal-Flo
98.  13.47 lumes2121
99.  13.50 TheNoobCuber
100.  13.64 sqAree
101.  13.86 Liam Wadek
102.  13.97 Koen van Aller
103.  13.98 TomTheCuber101
104.  14.00 abunickabhi
105.  14.13 jake.levine
106.  14.26 KingCanyon
107.  14.28 Parke187
108.  14.33 trangium
108.  14.33 Aadil- ali
110.  14.35 BraydenTheCuber
111.  14.46 xyzzy
112.  14.61 drpfisherman
113.  14.63 danvie
114.  14.65 ican97
115.  14.70 Antto Pitkänen
116.  14.84 bennettstouder
117.  15.03 buzzteam4
118.  15.28 Dylan Swarts
119.  15.34 Lvl9001Wizard
120.  15.36 Nayano
121.  15.43 pizzacrust
122.  15.45 cubeshepherd
123.  15.56 colegemuth
124.  15.77 Mbozcan
125.  15.89 ngmh
126.  16.02 Sir E Brum
127.  16.11 L--Sergio
128.  16.15 Raymos Castillo
129.  16.18 Bogdan
130.  16.38 SmallTownCuber
131.  16.40 revaldoah
132.  16.49 topppits
132.  16.49 CrispyCubing
134.  16.51 nms777
135.  16.57 G0ingInsqne
136.  16.63 Eli C
137.  16.72 thatkid
138.  16.76 ProStar
139.  16.78 VIBE_ZT
140.  16.82 bgcatfan
141.  17.05 elliottk_
142.  17.44 CaptainCuber
143.  17.55 MarkA64
144.  17.78 PingPongCuber
145.  17.84 InlandEmpireCuber
146.  17.93 bob_lightbulb
147.  18.05 BenChristman1
148.  18.22 goidlon
149.  18.53 [email protected]
150.  19.10 wearephamily1719
151.  19.48 SonofRonan
152.  19.66 Petri Krzywacki
153.  19.72 John Benwell
154.  19.85 I'm A Cuber
155.  19.94 toinou06cubing
156.  20.13 SmartKucing
157.  20.17 Comvat
158.  20.41 UnknownCanvas
159.  20.45 50ph14
160.  21.07 HKspeed.com
161.  21.63 Mike Hughey
162.  22.13 OriEy
163.  24.01 dschieses
164.  24.33 One Wheel
165.  24.64 tuga88
166.  24.98 NaterTater23
167.  25.12 freshcuber.de
168.  25.15 DUDECUBER
169.  26.43 FIREFOX229
170.  27.50 CreationUniverse
171.  32.81 Jacck
172.  35.23 Janice_leslie
173.  36.55 MatsBergsten
174.  50.59 astronomize


*4x4x4*(104)
1.  29.21 cuberkid10
2.  29.31 Jscuber
3.  30.98 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  31.14 thecubingwizard
5.  31.77 Khairur Rachim
6.  32.90 Sean Hartman
7.  33.55 OriginalUsername
8.  33.88 Cheng
9.  34.29 G2013
10.  34.33 JackPfeifer
11.  34.64 Michał Krasowski
12.  34.87 RileyN23
12.  34.87 Kymlikespotatoes12105
14.  35.58 Dream Cubing
15.  35.69 Elf
16.  36.57 mihnea3000
17.  36.87 JoXCuber
18.  36.95 Shadowjockey
19.  37.22 NewoMinx
20.  37.92 MrKuba600
21.  38.22 parkertrager
22.  38.26 wuque man
23.  38.46 ichcubegern
24.  38.96 MCuber
25.  39.75 Coinman_
26.  40.26 sigalig
27.  40.39 TipsterTrickster
28.  40.67 Keenan Johnson
29.  40.85 Logan
30.  40.93 Clément B.
31.  41.23 Luke Garrett
32.  41.46 20luky3
33.  41.69 DhruvA
33.  41.69 PratikKhannaSkewb
35.  41.93 YouCubing
36.  42.60 DGCubes
37.  42.90 trav1
38.  43.05 BigBoyMicah
39.  43.39 dollarstorecubes
40.  44.43 MattP98
41.  44.87 Joergenomunism
42.  45.16 abhijat
43.  45.45 TheNoobCuber
44.  46.97 Dylan Swarts
45.  47.04 nikodem.rudy
46.  47.42 Liam Wadek
47.  47.63 colegemuth
48.  47.91 boby_okta
49.  48.04 xyzzy
50.  48.43 Isaac Latta
51.  48.55 abunickabhi
52.  48.57 T1_M0
53.  49.07 begiuli65
54.  49.09 thatkid
55.  50.53 Jami Viljanen
56.  51.20 Parke187
57.  51.88 Chris Van Der Brink
58.  52.34 NathanaelCubes
59.  53.27 MarixPix
60.  53.70 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
61.  53.96 Koen van Aller
62.  54.22 Cubing5life
63.  54.64 midnightcuberx
64.  55.12 lumes2121
65.  55.84 weatherman223
66.  56.35 buzzteam4
67.  57.78 John Benwell
68.  59.67 mista
69.  1:00.32 oliver sitja sichel
70.  1:00.42 ngmh
71.  1:00.93 Nayano
72.  1:01.66 elimescube
73.  1:02.03 OriEy
74.  1:02.08 drpfisherman
75.  1:02.10 pizzacrust
76.  1:02.39 topppits
77.  1:02.46 VIBE_ZT
78.  1:02.66 d2polld
79.  1:03.07 PingPongCuber
80.  1:04.45 InlandEmpireCuber
81.  1:04.82 bob_lightbulb
82.  1:05.14 CaptainCuber
83.  1:06.97 SonofRonan
84.  1:09.38 G0ingInsqne
85.  1:09.48 Raymos Castillo
86.  1:09.68 revaldoah
87.  1:12.80 50ph14
88.  1:16.72 One Wheel
89.  1:18.89 nms777
90.  1:20.19 Petri Krzywacki
91.  1:20.62 Eli C
92.  1:21.23 dschieses
93.  1:23.07 BenChristman1
94.  1:23.22 I'm A Cuber
95.  1:23.99 wearephamily1719
96.  1:29.86 Aadil- ali
97.  1:34.05 DUDECUBER
98.  1:46.16 Kal-Flo
99.  1:47.15 Jacck
100.  1:53.54 freshcuber.de
101.  2:04.35 ProStar
102.  2:08.82 Master_Disaster
103.  2:18.73 MatsBergsten
104.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*5x5x5*(75)
1.  55.53 Jscuber
2.  57.67 cuberkid10
3.  57.86 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  58.91 Dream Cubing
5.  1:00.77 Sean Hartman
6.  1:02.69 OriginalUsername
7.  1:03.78 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:03.94 ichcubegern
9.  1:04.34 JoXCuber
10.  1:04.76 thecubingwizard
11.  1:10.41 NewoMinx
12.  1:11.28 Coinman_
13.  1:12.66 Shadowjockey
14.  1:13.09 Michał Krasowski
15.  1:13.68 wuque man
16.  1:13.99 sigalig
17.  1:14.81 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:15.05 Luke Garrett
19.  1:17.65 G2013
20.  1:18.25 Keroma12
21.  1:19.23 DGCubes
22.  1:19.49 V.Kochergin
23.  1:20.97 DhruvA
24.  1:21.33 fun at the joy
25.  1:21.59 trav1
26.  1:22.03 turtwig
27.  1:26.65 YouCubing
28.  1:26.88 Clément B.
29.  1:27.37 nikodem.rudy
30.  1:27.71 Keenan Johnson
31.  1:28.53 colegemuth
32.  1:29.26 xyzzy
33.  1:29.68 Joergenomunism
34.  1:30.36 Pyra42
34.  1:30.36 Kit Clement
36.  1:30.39 abunickabhi
37.  1:32.19 Logan
38.  1:34.64 MattP98
38.  1:34.64 drpfisherman
40.  1:35.45 Chris Van Der Brink
41.  1:35.89 abhijat
42.  1:37.93 Dylan Swarts
43.  1:41.97 Alea
44.  1:42.77 NathanaelCubes
45.  1:43.40 Liam Wadek
46.  1:43.79 MarixPix
47.  1:43.92 20luky3
48.  1:46.27 CaptainCuber
49.  1:49.65 Koen van Aller
50.  1:52.69 buzzteam4
51.  1:54.37 bob_lightbulb
52.  1:59.46 oliver sitja sichel
53.  1:59.77 Antto Pitkänen
54.  2:03.47 lumes2121
55.  2:04.10 VIBE_ZT
56.  2:08.32 OriEy
57.  2:08.40 d2polld
58.  2:13.01 Nayano
59.  2:15.50 Raymos Castillo
60.  2:15.77 PingPongCuber
61.  2:19.56 One Wheel
62.  2:21.56 SonofRonan
63.  2:24.82 50ph14
64.  2:35.08 Petri Krzywacki
65.  2:41.34 SmallTownCuber
66.  2:41.55 midnightcuberx
67.  2:42.67 I'm A Cuber
68.  2:45.88 nms777
69.  2:51.37 Eli C
70.  3:10.67 dschieses
71.  3:30.23 Aadil- ali
72.  3:30.60 HKspeed.com
73.  3:40.52 MatsBergsten
74.  3:58.76 freshcuber.de
75.  5:08.06 ProStar


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:37.21 jancsi02
2.  1:49.14 cuberkid10
3.  1:51.48 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:58.67 TheDubDubJr
5.  2:07.00 ichcubegern
6.  2:09.80 Shadowjockey
7.  2:13.00 NewoMinx
8.  2:14.29 OriginalUsername
9.  2:20.32 JoXCuber
10.  2:25.96 dollarstorecubes
11.  2:27.36 drpfisherman
12.  2:28.58 KrokosB
13.  2:30.46 trav1
14.  2:33.64 xyzzy
15.  2:35.43 YouCubing
16.  2:39.50 jake.levine
17.  2:41.91 Michał Krasowski
18.  2:42.93 DGCubes
19.  2:44.70 colegemuth
20.  2:47.09 Clément B.
21.  2:47.62 abunickabhi
22.  2:51.80 Kit Clement
23.  2:59.70 MattP98
24.  3:01.18 Joergenomunism
25.  3:13.40 Logan
26.  3:39.51 NathanaelCubes
27.  3:45.91 OriEy
28.  3:49.76 brad711
29.  3:52.44 oliver sitja sichel
30.  3:55.58 Antto Pitkänen
31.  3:59.94 Raymos Castillo
32.  4:09.88 One Wheel
33.  4:48.63 PingPongCuber
34.  5:25.52 Jacck
35.  7:56.38 MatsBergsten
36.  DNF Pyra42
36.  DNF 50ph14
36.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
36.  DNF freshcuber.de


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:20.19 jancsi02
2.  2:35.18 Jscuber
3.  2:43.64 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:49.94 cuberkid10
5.  2:56.57 ichcubegern
6.  3:10.89 OriginalUsername
7.  3:13.22 Shadowjockey
8.  3:20.39 Keroma12
9.  3:31.72 drpfisherman
10.  3:38.10 YouCubing
11.  3:50.95 DGCubes
12.  3:54.49 dollarstorecubes
13.  4:19.25 L--Sergio
14.  4:26.54 Clément B.
15.  4:27.03 colegemuth
16.  4:42.66 Logan
17.  4:50.35 abunickabhi
18.  5:17.77 NathanaelCubes
19.  5:24.47 John Benwell
20.  5:24.51 OriEy
21.  5:56.70 One Wheel
22.  5:58.89 Antto Pitkänen
23.  6:00.41 Jami Viljanen
24.  7:51.48 PingPongCuber
25.  8:05.54 I'm A Cuber
26.  8:06.99 Jacck
27.  DNF nikodem.rudy
27.  DNF oliver sitja sichel
27.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(45)
1.  4.39 Legomanz
2.  4.48 Aadil- ali
3.  5.27 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  5.49 turtwig
5.  5.77 TheDubDubJr
6.  6.00 wuque man
7.  6.02 JoXCuber
8.  6.18 Kymlikespotatoes12105
9.  6.25 TipsterTrickster
10.  6.27 Jami Viljanen
11.  7.13 PratikKhannaSkewb
12.  7.37 smackbadatskewb
13.  7.42 Rubadcar
14.  7.52 NathanaelCubes
15.  8.43 Luke Garrett
16.  9.11 riz3ndrr
17.  9.49 OriginalUsername
18.  11.97 G2013
19.  12.47 [email protected]
20.  12.78 Trig0n
21.  12.85 Sean Hartman
22.  13.39 elliottk_
23.  14.36 ichcubegern
24.  14.76 ProStar
25.  16.01 YouCubing
26.  16.38 abunickabhi
27.  16.49 midnightcuberx
28.  19.78 remopihel
29.  23.07 Mike Hughey
30.  24.38 Logan
31.  24.72 weatherman223
32.  25.20 MattP98
33.  25.50 cuberkid10
34.  27.52 fun at the joy
35.  40.39 Joergenomunism
36.  41.55 BraydenTheCuber
37.  45.40 MatsBergsten
38.  49.00 ngmh
39.  53.31 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
40.  55.80 Koen van Aller
41.  1:02.11 PingPongCuber
42.  1:24.82 Jacck
43.  1:31.08 TheNoobCuber
44.  1:47.41 freshcuber.de
45.  1:55.69 colegemuth


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(34)
1.  17.56 jakgun0130
2.  20.93 elliottk_
3.  21.21 G2013


Spoiler



4.  21.87 sigalig
5.  24.72 PokeCubes
6.  26.08 NathanaelCubes
7.  30.15 sqAree
8.  35.16 abunickabhi
9.  35.32 JackPfeifer
10.  48.28 Sean Hartman
11.  53.21 Dylan Swarts
12.  1:04.90 YouCubing
13.  1:13.69 Logan
14.  1:17.51 ichcubegern
15.  1:18.72 MatsBergsten
16.  1:21.37 MattP98
17.  1:21.43 Kit Clement
18.  1:24.10 topppits
19.  1:37.95 Khairur Rachim
20.  2:03.00 turtwig
21.  3:13.42 BraydenTheCuber
22.  3:39.60 nms777
23.  3:49.11 dschieses
24.  3:50.00 ProStar
25.  3:56.70 brad711
26.  4:07.69 Jacck
27.  4:48.19 PingPongCuber
28.  8:44.30 freshcuber.de
29.  DNF One Wheel
29.  DNF d2polld
29.  DNF RyuKagamine
29.  DNF elimescube
29.  DNF remopihel
29.  DNF KingCanyon


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:07.46 elliottk_
2.  3:50.44 Sean Hartman
3.  5:41.43 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  8:21.80 MatsBergsten
5.  9:24.20 Jacck
6.  DNF One Wheel
6.  DNF OJ Cubing
6.  DNF Logan
6.  DNF MattP98
6.  DNF NathanaelCubes


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  12:32.00 Sean Hartman
2.  15:40.67 MatsBergsten
3.  22:19.18 brad711


Spoiler



4.  22:19.54 Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  37:01.70 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  20/33 60:00 Keroma12
2.  4/4 19:18 fun at the joy
3.  7/10 27:00 Keenan Johnson


Spoiler



4.  4/5 35:23 PingPongCuber
5.  3/4 13:50 MatsBergsten
6.  4/8 34:53 Jacck
7.  1/2 14:39 lumes2121
7.  0/2 20:00 BraydenTheCuber
7.  1/2 1:42 abunickabhi
7.  0/2 5:39 Logan
7.  1/2 2:38 NathanaelCubes
7.  1/2 18:22 ProStar


*3x3x3 one-handed*(109)
1.  12.00 parkertrager
2.  12.26 Jscuber
3.  12.27 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  13.61 riz3ndrr
5.  13.62 Luke Garrett
6.  13.63 NathanaelCubes
6.  13.63 PratikKhannaSkewb
8.  13.88 tJardigradHe
9.  14.14 turtwig
10.  14.26 Sean Hartman
11.  14.29 OriginalUsername
12.  14.54 BigBoyMicah
13.  14.65 jancsi02
14.  15.28 JackPfeifer
15.  15.68 thecubingwizard
16.  15.77 Dream Cubing
17.  16.00 NewoMinx
18.  16.24 cuberkid10
19.  16.58 wuque man
20.  16.69 MrKuba600
21.  16.75 Kymlikespotatoes12105
22.  16.81 mihnea3000
23.  17.07 Clément B.
24.  17.09 Rubadcar
25.  17.22 ichcubegern
26.  17.28 Coinman_
27.  17.40 TipsterTrickster
28.  17.56 JoXCuber
29.  17.78 Ontricus
30.  18.08 KrokosB
31.  18.16 Michał Krasowski
31.  18.16 yourmotherfly
33.  18.28 dollarstorecubes
34.  19.03 TheDubDubJr
35.  19.15 Logan
36.  19.38 typeman5
37.  19.71 Shadowjockey
38.  19.92 Joergenomunism
39.  19.95 DhruvA
40.  19.97 Samuel Kevin
41.  20.02 DGCubes
42.  20.23 nikodem.rudy
43.  20.35 xyzzy
44.  20.47 fun at the joy
45.  20.70 MCuber
46.  21.09 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  21.11 abunickabhi
48.  21.49 YouCubing
49.  21.53 remopihel
50.  21.80 midnightcuberx
51.  22.13 boby_okta
52.  22.52 G2013
53.  22.59 begiuli65
54.  22.73 drpfisherman
55.  23.04 sqAree
56.  23.08 elliottk_
57.  23.10 Jami Viljanen
58.  23.15 mista
59.  23.53 abhijat
60.  23.61 V.Kochergin
61.  23.95 weatherman223
62.  24.65 Isaac Latta
63.  24.73 Antto Pitkänen
64.  25.09 ngmh
65.  25.19 oliver sitja sichel
66.  25.72 revaldoah
67.  25.75 Parke187
68.  25.80 Liam Wadek
69.  26.16 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
70.  26.61 KingCanyon
71.  26.75 Dylan Swarts
72.  27.39 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  27.40 Keenan Johnson
74.  28.10 ican97
75.  28.21 nms777
76.  28.79 MattP98
76.  28.79 trangium
78.  28.90 buzzteam4
79.  30.23 Underwatercuber
80.  30.38 thatkid
81.  30.47 Koen van Aller
82.  30.50 VIBE_ZT
83.  30.51 bennettstouder
84.  30.63 lumes2121
85.  31.00 MarixPix
86.  32.05 Bogdan
87.  33.95 InlandEmpireCuber
88.  34.74 Petri Krzywacki
88.  34.74 PingPongCuber
90.  36.05 Raymos Castillo
91.  36.60 HooverCuber
92.  38.86 OriEy
93.  40.72 G0ingInsqne
94.  43.90 toinou06cubing
95.  44.74 Mike Hughey
96.  45.47 freshcuber.de
97.  47.24 wearephamily1719
98.  48.12 I'm A Cuber
99.  48.33 One Wheel
100.  49.03 ProStar
101.  49.63 Eli C
102.  50.48 tuga88
103.  51.78 BenChristman1
104.  53.07 HKspeed.com
105.  59.41 NaterTater23
106.  1:05.02 Jacck
107.  1:05.86 SmartKucing
108.  1:12.97 DUDECUBER
109.  2:19.09 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  30.65 OriginalUsername
2.  38.22 parkertrager
3.  1:06.29 Logan


Spoiler



4.  1:07.90 YouCubing
5.  1:31.00 midnightcuberx
6.  1:42.39 fun at the joy
7.  5:04.88 ProStar


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  44.02 fun at the joy
2.  46.14 ichcubegern
3.  57.38 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  58.91 abunickabhi
5.  1:06.89 Jami Viljanen
6.  1:11.44 JoXCuber
7.  1:57.09 ProStar
8.  DNF MatsBergsten
8.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(18)
1.  22.00 (22, 22, 22) TipsterTrickster
2.  22.33 (25, 21, 21) sqAree
3.  23.00 (22, 24, 23) WoowyBaby


Spoiler



4.  24.33 (26, 24, 23) Trig0n
5.  26.33 (25, 29, 25) TheodorNordstrand
6.  36.67 (36, 39, 35) mista
7.  41.33 (48, 33, 43) lumes2121
8.  42.00 (39, 47, 40) ProStar
9.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) Shadowjockey
9.  DNF (25, 29, DNS) craccho
9.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) Theo Leinad
9.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Jacck
9.  DNF (DNF, 36, 33) fun at the joy
9.  DNF (33, DNF, DNF) remopihel
9.  DNF (34, 34, DNS) davidr
9.  DNF (42, DNF, 34) RyuKagamine
9.  DNF (41, 39, DNS) midnightcuberx
9.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) VIBE_ZT


*2-3-4 Relay*(59)
1.  38.42 cuberkid10
2.  44.63 OriginalUsername
3.  44.70 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  44.86 wuque man
5.  46.67 jancsi02
6.  47.37 JoXCuber
7.  48.17 Dream Cubing
8.  49.11 Luke Garrett
9.  50.27 PratikKhannaSkewb
10.  52.71 Michał Krasowski
11.  54.76 Sean Hartman
12.  55.84 dollarstorecubes
13.  57.28 DGCubes
14.  58.51 DhruvA
15.  58.57 Clément B.
16.  59.19 abhijat
17.  59.41 BigBoyMicah
18.  59.85 Logan
19.  1:00.22 ichcubegern
20.  1:02.79 boby_okta
21.  1:03.65 mista
22.  1:05.73 Joergenomunism
23.  1:05.75 Jami Viljanen
24.  1:06.29 YouCubing
25.  1:08.40 colegemuth
26.  1:10.96 fun at the joy
27.  1:11.23 midnightcuberx
28.  1:11.45 nikodem.rudy
29.  1:11.63 MarixPix
30.  1:13.53 Antto Pitkänen
31.  1:15.33 abunickabhi
32.  1:16.79 drpfisherman
33.  1:18.05 TheNoobCuber
34.  1:20.57 lumes2121
35.  1:21.21 Utkarsh Ashar
36.  1:23.48 NathanaelCubes
37.  1:23.97 ngmh
38.  1:24.70 Koen van Aller
39.  1:24.81 Nayano
40.  1:28.36 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  1:33.92 oliver sitja sichel
42.  1:37.48 Raymos Castillo
43.  1:39.32 VIBE_ZT
44.  1:39.74 One Wheel
45.  1:39.86 BenChristman1
46.  1:40.71 PingPongCuber
47.  1:42.98 Aadil- ali
48.  1:46.80 OriEy
49.  1:47.55 wearephamily1719
50.  1:49.62 BraydenTheCuber
51.  1:50.34 [email protected]
52.  1:52.90 Eli C
53.  1:57.27 nms777
54.  2:00.46 SonofRonan
55.  2:01.45 I'm A Cuber
56.  2:07.75 ProStar
57.  2:11.42 DUDECUBER
58.  2:37.27 Master_Disaster
59.  3:02.05 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(35)
1.  1:41.85 cuberkid10
2.  1:48.40 Dream Cubing
3.  1:49.77 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:54.49 Sean Hartman
5.  2:00.82 OriginalUsername
6.  2:00.87 Khairur Rachim
7.  2:09.36 ichcubegern
8.  2:25.08 Clément B.
9.  2:31.35 DGCubes
10.  2:31.80 colegemuth
11.  2:32.28 fun at the joy
12.  2:33.16 abunickabhi
13.  2:34.36 DhruvA
14.  2:35.41 nikodem.rudy
15.  2:38.18 abhijat
16.  2:40.84 YouCubing
17.  2:46.65 Logan
18.  2:50.69 MarixPix
19.  2:57.74 NathanaelCubes
20.  3:05.16 Liam Wadek
21.  3:31.30 VIBE_ZT
22.  3:35.42 Utkarsh Ashar
23.  3:42.41 Raymos Castillo
24.  3:45.40 Nayano
25.  3:45.89 oliver sitja sichel
26.  3:51.49 OriEy
27.  4:00.16 PingPongCuber
28.  4:03.03 lumes2121
29.  4:03.77 BraydenTheCuber
30.  4:51.75 BenChristman1
31.  5:07.25 nms777
32.  5:10.25 One Wheel
33.  6:33.03 DUDECUBER
34.  7:02.38 MatsBergsten
35.  7:29.40 ProStar


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:35.67 cuberkid10
2.  4:13.51 OriginalUsername
3.  4:18.87 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:50.12 DGCubes
5.  4:56.74 YouCubing
6.  5:05.59 abunickabhi
7.  5:30.53 colegemuth
8.  5:43.42 Logan
9.  7:27.87 oliver sitja sichel
10.  7:31.87 VIBE_ZT
11.  8:12.86 One Wheel
12.  8:39.73 Raymos Castillo


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:23.83 cuberkid10
2.  7:15.13 ichcubegern
3.  7:27.78 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  9:00.52 colegemuth
5.  9:06.30 YouCubing
6.  9:07.08 DGCubes
7.  10:07.38 abunickabhi
8.  10:58.56 Logan
9.  13:22.35 oliver sitja sichel
10.  14:19.55 One Wheel
11.  18:01.84 Raymos Castillo
12.  18:06.53 PingPongCuber


*Clock*(44)
1.  5.43 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.59 Liam Wadek
3.  6.65 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  6.71 MattP98
5.  7.29 Sean Hartman
6.  7.47 YouCubing
7.  7.81 drpfisherman
8.  7.82 Josh_
9.  7.86 cuberkid10
10.  8.50 dollarstorecubes
11.  8.53 trav1
12.  8.57 Keenan Johnson
13.  8.60 Kit Clement
14.  8.95 JoXCuber
15.  9.31 Destin.S
16.  9.34 NathanaelCubes
17.  9.43 JackPfeifer
18.  9.74 OriginalUsername
19.  10.69 Michał Krasowski
20.  10.75 Shadowjockey
21.  10.85 BigBoyMicah
22.  11.23 Luke Garrett
23.  11.33 ngmh
24.  11.46 NewoMinx
25.  12.17 Logan
26.  12.19 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
27.  12.26 N4Cubing
28.  13.31 ichcubegern
29.  13.39 revaldoah
30.  13.46 Antto Pitkänen
31.  13.49 Jami Viljanen
32.  14.02 VIBE_ZT
33.  14.25 Zeke Mackay
34.  14.92 Isaac Latta
35.  15.01 weatherman223
36.  15.64 riz3ndrr
37.  18.02 Raymos Castillo
38.  20.27 oliver sitja sichel
39.  20.49 BraydenTheCuber
40.  24.83 lumes2121
41.  28.12 [email protected]
42.  40.42 Eli C
43.  55.89 MatsBergsten
44.  2:11.83 midnightcuberx


*Megaminx*(44)
1.  46.95 NewoMinx
2.  49.10 thecubingwizard
3.  52.16 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  52.81 Sean Hartman
5.  53.80 MCuber
6.  59.95 OriginalUsername
7.  1:01.09 MrKuba600
8.  1:02.44 cuberkid10
9.  1:05.07 Luke Garrett
10.  1:06.40 trav1
11.  1:07.98 DGCubes
12.  1:08.02 JoXCuber
13.  1:08.60 Clément B.
14.  1:09.20 Michał Krasowski
15.  1:10.21 YouCubing
16.  1:11.07 Cooki348
17.  1:11.54 ichcubegern
18.  1:12.55 mihnea3000
19.  1:18.27 turtwig
20.  1:20.16 G2013
21.  1:20.98 nikodem.rudy
22.  1:26.01 jason3141
23.  1:27.09 Joergenomunism
24.  1:28.37 NathanaelCubes
25.  1:30.31 colegemuth
26.  1:34.72 Logan
27.  1:40.20 nms777
28.  1:42.37 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
29.  1:43.42 Koen van Aller
30.  1:44.63 Raymos Castillo
31.  1:48.09 Jami Viljanen
32.  1:48.13 MarixPix
33.  2:00.82 VIBE_ZT
34.  2:02.61 buzzteam4
35.  2:06.82 Dylan Swarts
36.  2:18.01 I'm A Cuber
37.  2:26.69 Liam Wadek
38.  2:27.11 PingPongCuber
39.  2:55.40 OriEy
40.  2:55.90 One Wheel
41.  3:08.98 ProStar
42.  4:07.48 freshcuber.de
43.  DNF Pyra42
43.  DNF Shadowjockey


*Pyraminx*(94)
1.  2.91 twoj_stary_pijany
2.  2.93 jason3141
3.  3.20 SpiFunTastic


Spoiler



4.  3.31 JackPfeifer
5.  3.40 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  3.41 DGCubes
7.  3.43 parkertrager
8.  3.58 TipsterTrickster
9.  3.76 Ghost Cuber
10.  3.77 Sean Hartman
11.  3.97 MrKuba600
12.  4.06 50ph14
13.  4.12 OriginalUsername
14.  4.14 Cooki348
15.  4.15 Logan
16.  4.16 Trig0n
17.  4.32 ProStar
18.  4.42 JoXCuber
19.  4.45 BigBoyMicah
20.  4.49 Kerry_Creech
21.  4.62 Ontricus
22.  4.66 Cheng
23.  4.78 Awder
24.  4.90 mihnea3000
25.  5.00 Jami Viljanen
26.  5.01 JO Cubing
27.  5.11 Rubadcar
28.  5.16 remopihel
29.  5.26 cuberkid10
30.  5.37 Liam Wadek
31.  5.40 NathanaelCubes
32.  5.44 ichcubegern
33.  5.64 MartinN13
34.  5.74 riz3ndrr
35.  5.83 PratikKhannaSkewb
35.  5.83 TheDubDubJr
37.  5.87 Joergenomunism
38.  5.97 dollarstorecubes
39.  5.98 begiuli65
40.  6.04 KrokosB
41.  6.08 NewoMinx
42.  6.11 MattP98
43.  6.13 VIBE_ZT
44.  6.15 Michał Krasowski
45.  6.26 YouCubing
46.  6.28 Luke Garrett
47.  6.36 RileyN23
48.  6.38 trav1
49.  6.52 turtwig
50.  6.55 UnknownCanvas
51.  6.61 TheNoobCuber
52.  6.88 Isaac Latta
53.  6.91 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
54.  7.09 Shadowjockey
55.  7.17 Utkarsh Ashar
56.  7.18 Keenan Johnson
57.  7.22 MCuber
58.  7.28 Parke187
59.  7.34 CaptainCuber
60.  7.38 nikodem.rudy
61.  7.57 boby_okta
62.  7.58 Dream Cubing
63.  7.85 wuque man
64.  8.29 Antto Pitkänen
65.  8.33 Clément B.
66.  8.38 weatherman223
67.  8.39 Koen van Aller
68.  8.44 Underwatercuber
69.  8.63 L--Sergio
70.  8.67 wearephamily1719
71.  8.70 Raymos Castillo
72.  8.93 Kit Clement
73.  9.03 drpfisherman
74.  9.07 midnightcuberx
75.  9.17 PingPongCuber
76.  9.19 [email protected]
77.  9.52 sigalig
78.  9.54 N4Cubing
79.  9.61 Dylan Swarts
80.  10.26 BenChristman1
81.  10.48 SonofRonan
82.  10.86 dschieses
83.  11.03 Bogdan
84.  11.07 nms777
85.  11.44 abunickabhi
86.  11.82 topppits
87.  12.25 oliver sitja sichel
88.  12.62 ngmh
89.  13.19 lumes2121
90.  13.51 Jacck
91.  14.00 NaterTater23
92.  14.35 OriEy
93.  17.99 Master_Disaster
94.  42.11 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(68)
1.  7.11 Michał Krasowski
2.  8.50 JackPfeifer
3.  9.70 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  10.21 riz3ndrr
5.  10.25 thecubingwizard
6.  10.92 Sub1Hour
7.  10.97 MrKuba600
8.  11.76 YouCubing
9.  11.85 cuberkid10
10.  11.92 Sean Hartman
11.  12.31 TipsterTrickster
12.  13.21 Clément B.
13.  13.78 NewoMinx
14.  14.68 Rollercoasterben
15.  14.83 Destin.S
16.  15.30 JakubDrobny
17.  15.90 tJardigradHe
18.  16.07 Kymlikespotatoes12105
19.  16.18 remopihel
20.  16.32 jancsi02
21.  16.37 JoXCuber
22.  16.70 ichcubegern
23.  16.78 sigalig
24.  17.02 MCuber
24.  17.02 parkertrager
24.  17.02 MattP98
27.  17.15 trav1
28.  17.21 Luke Garrett
29.  17.55 Underwatercuber
30.  17.64 TomTheCuber101
31.  17.98 RileyN23
32.  18.70 OriginalUsername
33.  18.73 Logan
34.  19.65 midnightcuberx
35.  19.95 TheDubDubJr
36.  20.06 Antto Pitkänen
37.  20.31 NathanaelCubes
38.  20.70 DGCubes
38.  20.70 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
40.  21.18 Keenan Johnson
41.  22.79 TheNoobCuber
42.  23.35 Joergenomunism
43.  24.26 Infraredlizards
44.  24.39 Comvat
45.  24.49 Kit Clement
46.  24.77 Jami Viljanen
47.  25.15 VIBE_ZT
48.  25.43 mihnea3000
49.  26.49 Trig0n
50.  26.69 weatherman223
51.  26.81 V.Kochergin
52.  27.06 SonofRonan
53.  28.98 typeman5
54.  29.61 PingPongCuber
55.  30.10 BraydenTheCuber
56.  31.46 lumes2121
57.  35.82 drpfisherman
58.  37.45 LoiteringCuber
59.  38.04 Parke187
60.  46.56 Mike Hughey
61.  46.64 Liam Wadek
62.  48.49 oliver sitja sichel
63.  57.01 Dylan Swarts
64.  58.73 One Wheel
65.  59.95 Raymos Castillo
66.  1:04.15 BenChristman1
67.  1:22.46 Jacck
68.  DNF Kerry_Creech


*Skewb*(84)
1.  2.01 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.09 riz3ndrr
3.  2.20 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.53 Isaac Latta
5.  2.57 Rubadcar
6.  2.60 JackPfeifer
7.  2.73 N4Cubing
8.  2.81 Michał Krasowski
9.  2.82 RileyN23
10.  2.90 MrKuba600
11.  2.95 TipsterTrickster
12.  3.06 JO Cubing
13.  3.22 parkertrager
14.  3.41 sascholeks
15.  3.42 Sean Hartman
16.  3.70 OriginalUsername
17.  3.91 TomTheCuber101
18.  3.94 tJardigradHe
19.  4.32 Dream Cubing
20.  4.51 NewoMinx
21.  4.66 Antto Pitkänen
22.  4.85 Luke Garrett
23.  4.87 MCuber
23.  4.87 TheDubDubJr
25.  4.92 KrokosB
26.  4.97 d2polld
26.  4.97 weatherman223
28.  5.01 Joergenomunism
29.  5.25 Jami Viljanen
30.  5.26 DhruvA
31.  5.28 NathanaelCubes
32.  5.34 JoXCuber
33.  5.55 DGCubes
34.  5.61 YouCubing
35.  5.76 Shadowjockey
36.  5.81 cuberkid10
37.  5.92 MattP98
38.  5.96 VIBE_ZT
39.  6.41 Ontricus
40.  6.43 mihnea3000
41.  6.48 remopihel
42.  6.49 ichcubegern
43.  6.54 Chris Van Der Brink
44.  6.56 [email protected]
45.  6.89 Logan
46.  7.29 Kit Clement
47.  7.32 Raymos Castillo
48.  7.41 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
49.  7.65 SpiFunTastic
50.  7.74 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  7.87 ngmh
52.  8.00 Clément B.
52.  8.00 Parke187
52.  8.00 Underwatercuber
55.  8.05 Utkarsh Ashar
56.  8.07 lumes2121
57.  8.16 turtwig
58.  8.33 jason3141
59.  8.35 Liam Wadek
60.  8.55 midnightcuberx
61.  8.96 Keenan Johnson
62.  9.09 Bogdan
63.  9.12 pizzacrust
64.  9.13 Eli C
65.  9.29 wuque man
66.  9.49 nikodem.rudy
67.  9.68 dollarstorecubes
68.  9.82 oliver sitja sichel
69.  9.85 Comvat
70.  10.10 dschieses
71.  10.16 abunickabhi
72.  10.54 drpfisherman
73.  10.61 wearephamily1719
74.  11.47 Dylan Swarts
75.  11.94 Koen van Aller
76.  12.15 ProStar
77.  12.27 [email protected]
78.  13.09 topppits
79.  13.65 Master_Disaster
80.  13.76 DUDECUBER
81.  14.12 NaterTater23
82.  15.37 BenChristman1
83.  16.92 PingPongCuber
84.  22.52 Jacck


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  21.03 NewoMinx
2.  29.17 YouCubing
3.  30.72 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  30.82 DGCubes
5.  34.13 Kit Clement
6.  35.87 Logan
7.  38.34 drpfisherman
8.  38.75 nms777
9.  40.44 colegemuth
10.  42.81 VIBE_ZT
11.  45.06 JoXCuber
12.  45.34 Antto Pitkänen
13.  47.74 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
14.  48.77 KrokosB
15.  54.31 [email protected]
16.  1:05.80 oliver sitja sichel
17.  1:07.35 ProStar


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:43.30 Sean Hartman
2.  3:44.91 NewoMinx
3.  4:05.12 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:10.96 JoXCuber
5.  4:29.20 ichcubegern
6.  4:32.79 BradenTheMagician
7.  4:35.45 YouCubing
8.  4:56.19 Clément B.
9.  5:20.90 Logan
10.  6:28.59 abhijat
11.  7:12.49 VIBE_ZT
12.  7:43.99 Eli C
13.  8:25.84 Raymos Castillo
14.  8:36.27 oliver sitja sichel
15.  8:43.81 PingPongCuber
16.  11:01.00 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  8.00 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.37 dollarstorecubes
3.  12.85 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  15.47 BradenTheMagician
5.  15.60 ichcubegern
6.  16.50 JoXCuber
7.  16.73 OriginalUsername
8.  16.77 drpfisherman
9.  17.27 cuberkid10
10.  17.61 YouCubing
11.  19.83 Logan
12.  20.97 VIBE_ZT
13.  21.05 Raymos Castillo
14.  21.34 PingPongCuber
15.  21.56 pizzacrust
16.  22.50 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
17.  22.87 ProStar
18.  24.59 NathanaelCubes
19.  25.32 oliver sitja sichel
20.  30.25 bennettstouder


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  33.26 ichcubegern
2.  33.87 DGCubes
3.  38.70 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  41.52 VIBE_ZT
5.  51.17 dollarstorecubes
6.  51.53 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
7.  54.87 drpfisherman
8.  58.88 YouCubing
9.  1:19.09 50ph14
10.  1:19.35 LoiteringCuber
11.  1:29.79 Logan
12.  1:32.32 ProStar
13.  1:38.04 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(19)
1.  5.56 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.52 dphdmn
3.  7.50 Osipov Aleksander


Spoiler



4.  9.28 YouCubing
5.  15.09 dollarstorecubes
6.  16.16 TheDubDubJr
7.  19.86 nms777
8.  20.28 ProStar
9.  20.70 cuberkid10
10.  21.14 PingPongCuber
11.  25.95 BradenTheMagician
12.  29.24 Sean Hartman
13.  30.97 ichcubegern
14.  34.49 drpfisherman
15.  37.29 DGCubes
16.  49.32 bennettstouder
17.  1:49.24 MatsBergsten
18.  5:00.34 Jacck
19.  DNF Logan


*Speed Fewest Moves*(9)
1.  47.56 Bogdan
2.  51.94 fun at the joy
3.  52.05 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  59.90 Mike Hughey
5.  DNF G2013
5.  DNF Khairur Rachim
5.  DNF Kit Clement
5.  DNF midnightcuberx
5.  DNF Logan


*Mirror Blocks*(17)
1.  22.24 ichcubegern
2.  32.51 BradenTheMagician
3.  43.19 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  45.71 MattP98
5.  47.12 T1_M0
6.  55.94 DGCubes
7.  57.59 VIBE_ZT
8.  1:01.47 ProStar
9.  1:03.76 drpfisherman
10.  1:09.54 Logan
11.  1:11.72 Antto Pitkänen
12.  1:24.79 Raymos Castillo
13.  1:26.49 TheDubDubJr
14.  1:31.17 weatherman223
15.  2:16.11 oliver sitja sichel
16.  2:48.55 DUDECUBER
17.  4:48.16 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(9)
1.  3:10.81 Kit Clement
2.  3:22.77 YouCubing
3.  4:02.85 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:16.45 DGCubes
5.  4:50.26 drpfisherman
6.  4:55.03 Mike Hughey
7.  6:33.26 Jacck
8.  7:58.52 One Wheel
9.  DNF Logan



*Contest results*(208)
1.  1192 Sean Hartman
2.  1121 OriginalUsername
3.  1096 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1039 ichcubegern
5.  1007 YouCubing
6.  993 JoXCuber
7.  935 Logan
8.  888 DGCubes
9.  873 Luke Garrett
10.  871 NathanaelCubes
11.  869 Michał Krasowski
12.  827 Khairur Rachim
13.  805 NewoMinx
14.  803 JackPfeifer
15.  796 TipsterTrickster
16.  771 Clément B.
17.  764 Shadowjockey
18.  732 dollarstorecubes
19.  715 jancsi02
20.  707 MrKuba600
21.  704 parkertrager
22.  700 Joergenomunism
23.  686 wuque man
24.  683 PratikKhannaSkewb
25.  670 Dream Cubing
26.  633 Jami Viljanen
27.  630 mihnea3000
28.  627 Jscuber
29.  620 TheDubDubJr
30.  609 MattP98
31.  600 Kymlikespotatoes12105
32.  590 BigBoyMicah
33.  577 Rubadcar
34.  576 G2013
35.  569 DhruvA
36.  555 turtwig
37.  550 thecubingwizard
38.  542 riz3ndrr
39.  530 nikodem.rudy
40.  525 MCuber
41.  524 abunickabhi
42.  519 drpfisherman
43.  515 trav1
44.  504 RileyN23
45.  492 tJardigradHe
46.  487 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
47.  479 midnightcuberx
48.  476 Liam Wadek
49.  471 Isaac Latta
50.  470 Antto Pitkänen
51.  459 Keenan Johnson
52.  455 sigalig
53.  451 Chris Van Der Brink
54.  444 remopihel
55.  435 VIBE_ZT
56.  429 ProStar
57.  427 boby_okta
58.  425 Kit Clement
59.  420 JO Cubing
60.  419 oliver sitja sichel
61.  418 weatherman223
62.  414 Ontricus
63.  408 Dylan Swarts
64.  399 abhijat
65.  398 colegemuth
66.  392 mista
67.  380 Raymos Castillo
68.  372 Kerry_Creech
69.  368 Coinman_
70.  367 BradyCubes08
71.  360 KrokosB
72.  359 Koen van Aller
73.  353 lumes2121
74.  352 Legomanz
75.  348 Utkarsh Ashar
76.  341 TheNoobCuber
77.  340 smackbadatskewb
78.  336 PingPongCuber
79.  328 SpiFunTastic
80.  326 Underwatercuber
81.  323 begiuli65
82.  320 JakubDrobny
83.  318 PokeCubes
84.  300 Cheng
85.  296 MarixPix
86.  287 Parke187
87.  280 fun at the joy
88.  279 xyzzy
89.  277 ngmh
90.  273 Sub1Hour
91.  266 Cooki348
92.  264 BraydenTheCuber
93.  260 d2polld
93.  260 nms777
95.  253 Trig0n
96.  246 elliottk_
97.  233 20luky3
98.  230 jason3141
98.  230 Aadil- ali
100.  229 Eli C
101.  227 [email protected]
102.  220 Keroma12
103.  215 yourmotherfly
104.  204 MartinN13
104.  204 typeman5
104.  204 MatsBergsten
107.  201 OriEy
108.  200 sqAree
109.  199 Samuel Kevin
110.  198 jvier
111.  197 KingCanyon
112.  195 twoj_stary_pijany
112.  195 InlandEmpireCuber
114.  189 wearephamily1719
115.  188 One Wheel
115.  188 TomTheCuber101
117.  187 Destin.S
118.  186 buzzteam4
119.  184 revaldoah
120.  180 Zeke Mackay
121.  177 Fred Lang
121.  177 Jacck
123.  176 Nayano
124.  175 CaptainCuber
125.  173 BLCuber8
126.  172 50ph14
127.  168 topppits
128.  166 SonofRonan
129.  163 Toothcraver55
130.  159 [email protected]
131.  157 AidanNoogie
132.  156 cubeshepherd
133.  155 Infraredlizards
134.  153 Bogdan
135.  150 brad711
136.  149 bob_lightbulb
136.  149 Rollercoasterben
138.  148 LoiteringCuber
138.  148 BenChristman1
140.  146 boroc226han
141.  143 bennettstouder
142.  138 ExultantCarn
143.  135 V.Kochergin
144.  130 thatkid
145.  129 dschieses
146.  127 N4Cubing
147.  126 I'm A Cuber
148.  124 pizzacrust
149.  123 John Benwell
150.  120 L--Sergio
151.  119 danvie
152.  117 Mbozcan
153.  116 Ian Pang
154.  109 Mike Hughey
155.  107 trangium
156.  104 ican97
157.  103 jake.levine
158.  95 UnknownCanvas
159.  94 Elf
160.  92 freshcuber.de
160.  92 Kal-Flo
162.  89 G0ingInsqne
163.  88 Petri Krzywacki
163.  88 Ghost Cuber
165.  86 Comvat
166.  85 Josh_
167.  80 toinou06cubing
168.  74 Awder
169.  73 sascholeks
169.  73 T1_M0
171.  66 BradenTheMagician
172.  64 SmallTownCuber
173.  63 Pyra42
174.  60 DUDECUBER
175.  59 Lvl9001Wizard
176.  53 NaterTater23
177.  52 Sir E Brum
178.  50 HKspeed.com
179.  47 Cubing5life
180.  46 elimescube
181.  45 CrispyCubing
182.  43 [email protected]
183.  42 jakgun0130
184.  38 Alea
184.  38 bgcatfan
186.  37 Master_Disaster
187.  36 PikachuPlayz_MC
188.  35 MarkA64
189.  30 goidlon
190.  29 SmartKucing
191.  26 WoowyBaby
192.  25 tuga88
193.  24 TheodorNordstrand
194.  23 RyuKagamine
194.  23 HooverCuber
196.  22 Ben Whitmore
196.  22 Crimson The Dragon
198.  21 FIREFOX229
198.  21 dphdmn
198.  21 Janice_leslie
201.  20 Osipov Aleksander
202.  19 craccho
203.  18 Theo Leinad
204.  14 davidr
205.  10 OJ Cubing
206.  8 CreationUniverse
207.  6 keebruce
208.  4 astronomize


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2020)

208 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 34!

That means our winner this week is *G2013!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

